# What does she weigh?



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

This msg got lost in another one so I thought I would repost and maybe get an answer. I am weight conscious (for me and my doggie), so excuse.

I had Zoey weighed this week after grooming and she weighed 6.65 on the baby scales. The woman who works in the front (not a dr or nurse) said that means 6lb 6.5oz. I think it means 6lb 65/100oz, which would be 6lb 10-11 oz. It's been way too long since I've been around baby scales, so I need help on this.

Which is it? I would call the vet office but they would just think I'm crazy!!!

Thank you for any information. 

Ann and Zoey


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> This msg got lost in another one so I thought I would repost and maybe get an answer. I am weight conscious (for me and my doggie), so excuse.
> 
> I had Zoey weighed this week after grooming and she weighed 6.65 on the baby scales. The woman who works in the front (not a dr or nurse) said that means 6lb 6.5oz. I think it means 6lb 65/100oz, which would be 6lb 10-11 oz. It's been way too long since I've been around baby scales, so I need help on this.
> 
> ...



According to my scales which weigh in tenths, that would be six pounds and 10.4oz., as you have to convert to ounces by multiplying .65 by 16.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

At my vet's it means percentage too. That would be 6 lbs 10 oz.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just wanted to confirm that Happy B is correct, as usual!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you. Even at the higher ozs, she actually didn't gain any weight from her prev. wt. She has been gaining 1-2 oz every time she goes to the vet, so, maybe, at 3 hrs old, she has finally stopped filling out!
Yea!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love your new siggy!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ann, that's a darling pic of you and Zoey together.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Zoey is sooo cute!! I love her little face.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Your Zoey is darling!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Sophia&Tucker (Jul 7, 2015)

*Is My puppy is too big to be Maltese???*

Tucker is 1 yr and a very trim 12 pounds...... any thoughts??? does anyone know of maltese that are larger like mine?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I had 2 puppy mill boys in the past that grew to 13 and 14 lbs. They were a little overweight though.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sophia&Tucker said:


> Tucker is 1 yr and a very trim 12 pounds...... any thoughts??? does anyone know of maltese that are larger like mine?


You picked up an old post. My two are just below 9 lbs which is were we want to keep them. Yours may be a mix of some sort. They are still lovable. Good luck and hugs.


----------



## Sophia&Tucker (Jul 7, 2015)

*my "BIG" baby*



sherry said:


> Yes, I had 2 puppy mill boys in the past that grew to 13 and 14 lbs. They were a little overweight though.


thanx for the info. I just wanted my maltese as a pet.... and the breeder is what I think.... a puppy mill. she calls herself a "HOBBY BREEDER"

Tucker is totally fit at 12 pounds and just one year old.

I'm thinking of doing a genetic test for my own curiousity. well - if it shows he is not ALL maltese.... I will ask for a refund to a reasonable amount ..... she can certainly tell me no.... but still - I love my "Big" puppy.

he has no fat at all..... ???? your thoughts??


----------



## Sophia&Tucker (Jul 7, 2015)

just trying to figure out how to navigate this site.... I am a newbie.....

but thanx for the info


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

a2z said:


> This msg got lost in another one so I thought I would repost and maybe get an answer. I am weight conscious (for me and my doggie), so excuse.
> 
> I had Zoey weighed this week after grooming and she weighed 6.65 on the baby scales. The woman who works in the front (not a dr or nurse) said that means 6lb 6.5oz. I think it means 6lb 65/100oz, which would be 6lb 10-11 oz. It's been way too long since I've been around baby scales, so I need help on this.Which is it? I would call the vet office but they would just think I'm crazy!!!Thank you for any information. Ann and Zoey


I'm not sure how to read that but Zoey is a sweet heart!



Sophia&Tucker said:


> Tucker is 1 yr and a very trim 12 pounds...... any thoughts??? does anyone know of maltese that are larger like mine?


The 'breed standard' is up to 7 lbs. according to the AKC website. Here's a link to AKC below. Sometimes non discriminating careless breeders will breed dogs together which are above the breed standard weight, resulting in larger than breed standard puppies. From what I found out breeders aren't supposed to breed dogs that don't meet the standard. This doesn't mean your dog isn't wonderful & beautiful though --she just doesn't meet the standard weight.

Maltese Detail


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sophia&Tucker said:


> thanx for the info. I just wanted my maltese as a pet.... and the breeder is what I think.... a puppy mill. she calls herself a "HOBBY BREEDER"
> 
> Tucker is totally fit at 12 pounds and just one year old.
> 
> ...


I see no need to try to get your money back. You love this baby, and that is all that matters! My past boys were supposed to be 7 lbs. and 5 lbs. That did not happen. I loved them anyway. Riley that I have now was supposed to be 7 lbs. and is 10 lbs. I love him anyway. And he is supposedly from a reputable breeder, and has MVD. Sometimes dogs are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are getting! My Sissy was 11 months and was everything I could have dreamed of. Be happy, learn from your mistakes, but love your babies no matter what. They didn't ask to be whatever you think is wrong with them. Peace!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I took the note from one of the SMers and ordered a Wisdom Panel for our Belle we know she is a mix of some sort but since she came from the dog shelter we know nothing. I will be reporting the result when received. If she comes back an 8 pound Pit Bull you will all know it.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

jane and addison said:


> I took the note from one of the SMers and ordered a Wisdom Panel for our Belle we know she is a mix of some sort but since she came from the dog shelter we know nothing. I will be reporting the result when received. If she comes back an 8 pound Pit Bull you will all know it.


Haha...I will be waiting anxiously to see if Belle is part "bully"


----------

